# كفاك دموعا



## المفدى بالدم (19 مايو 2011)

*كفاك دموعا حبيبى 

دموعك احزنتنى 

اكئبتنى 

حطمتنى 

دمرتنى 


كفاك دموعا 

فدموعك كالنيرااان.... احرقتنى

كفاك دموعا

فدموعك كالطوفان.... اغرقتنى

كفاك دموعا

فدموعك كالاسود.... افترستنى

كفاك دموعا

فدموعك كالقبر... دفنتنى

كفاك دموعا 

فدموعك كالحيتان... ابتلعتنى 

كفاك دموعا حبيبى

فدموعك كالؤلؤ

فلا تضيعها هباء 

كفاك دموعا حبيبى

لا تسكبها على الارض

فمكانها ليس تحت الاقدام 

بل فى قلبى



اعدك

باننى سامنعها 

ودموعك التى انسكبت

ساجمعها

وساضعها

فى قلبى

الباكى على دموعك

من احبك 
​​*​


----------



## Jane2 (20 مايو 2011)

كلااااااااااااااااااااام جميل جدا  بجد يعزى الانسان على اللى هو فيه ربنا يباركك ياخى


----------



## المفدى بالدم (20 مايو 2011)

عابرة قال:


> كلااااااااااااااااااااام جميل جدا بجد يعزى الانسان على اللى هو فيه ربنا يباركك ياخى


 

ربنا دايما يعزيكى 

ويرسل كلمته لانعاشك اختى الغاليه 


اشكرك للمرور والمشاركه 

الرب يملا حياتك بركه


----------



## تويا2 (22 مايو 2011)

وايه هو اللي انتي فيه 
هو التمثليه دي مش هتنتهي


----------



## المفدى بالدم (23 مايو 2011)

تويا2 قال:


> وايه هو اللي انتي فيه
> هو التمثليه دي مش هتنتهي


 

كتفاح من ذهب فى مصوغ من الفضه كلمه مقوله فى محلها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2012)

كلام كالعاده جميل يا مفدى....
 مرسى ليك و لمشاركتك لنا به...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

> كفاك دموعا حبيبى
> 
> دموعك احزنتنى
> 
> ...


انت مبدع بكل حرف اخي الحبيب
كم هو اثراء لمشاعرنا ان نقرأ كلماتك المحزنه​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

جئت لأقرأها ثانية فكم هي دخلت قلبي​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (4 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كلام كالعاده جميل يا مفدى....
> مرسى ليك و لمشاركتك لنا به...


مرورك زاده جمالا يا حبوا 
نورتى دموع الحبيب 
ههههههههه


----------



## المفدى بالدم (4 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> انت مبدع بكل حرف اخي الحبيب
> 
> كم هو اثراء لمشاعرنا ان نقرأ كلماتك المحزنه​


 وانا فى قمة السعادة لان مشاعرى خرجت من حيز الكلمات لتقترن بمشاعرك وتمتزج بها وكاننى عبرت عنك ايضا 
تحيه لك يا فنان


----------



## المفدى بالدم (4 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> جئت لأقرأها ثانية فكم هي دخلت قلبي​


 وانا مستمتع بمجيئك اخى 
فكم دخلت انت قلبى 
تحياتى الحارة لك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مايو 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> *كفاك دموعا حبيبى ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

لا تطلب منى إقاف دموعى فدموعى لن تكف​ 
لن تجف عينى إلا لو قلبى من مرض حبك خف​ 
نعم حبيبى اصبحت مريضه و علاجى قطع الوريد و تركه يجف--​ 
بعدك عنى قتلنى فاصبحت اعيش بلا هدف​ 
هدفى كان لقاق و لقاق استحال فلماذا بمشاعرى تستخف​ 
كيف ستجمع دموعى و قلبك اصبح بعيد و عدد بعد الاميال مئه الف​ 
لا حبيبى لن تقدر من عندك ان تدع بكائى على بعدك يكف فحبك اصبح مع الدم فى عروقى يلف-​ 


رديت رد على قدى فكلامك يصعب الرد عليه من روعته 
مرسى ليك اخى


----------



## المفدى بالدم (8 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا تطلب منى إقاف دموعى فدموعى لن تكف​
> لن تجف عينى إلا لو قلبى من مرض حبك خف​
> نعم حبيبى اصبحت مريضه و علاجى قطع الوريد و تركه يجف--​
> بعدك عنى قتلنى فاصبحت اعيش بلا هدف​
> ...



ولما ترهنين وجودى معك بمسافة وبعد 
ان كان جسدى عنك بعيد 
فمعك وحدك كل القلب 
وان كنت الان حيا بفضل حبك لا بنبض القلب 
اعيش على تذكار ايامنا معا 
وقوتى وحكمتى من حبك استمد 
قولى انك تحبينى 
وانك على عهد حبى ستسمرين 
وان احلامنا التى رايناها سويا معى ستحققين 
وانى رجلك الاوحد مهما انتظرتينى 
ساعود لك يوما بشخصى 
وساكون لك رجلا يسعدك وتسعدينى


----------

